# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Making Gold shuffling exotic gear

## 13eefcake

Hi, so as we are all aware, the trading post has just recently been fixed, and the way I see it, there is a small window of oppurtunity to make a profit while price trends still stay uncertain. 
Shuffling is a concept that isn't new to mmos when it comes to making money.
And here it is:

Rune - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)

This is a list of runes. The trading post is very user friendly as you can automatically sell commodities isntantly, provided there is a buyer. 
The trick of this is to search up the suffix of each rune in the trading post. 
Turn the filter to exotic, and leave the subcategory as 'ALL'.
This will give you a list of exotic gear and its price, a long with the price of the rune. If we see a piece of gear that has that specific rune embedded, for a price lower than the rune itself, we can buy it out, and salvage it using the rare kit. 

An example of this would be: I would search up the suffix 'afflicted', as condition damage builds are popular in WvWPvP. Afflicted runes on my server cost 70s each, and provide a nice 6 set bonus which increases condition damage by up to 100+ depending on how many of the same runes you have. 
I see light armor pants that are selling for 58s.
So I buy it out, salvage it, and profit approximately 10s, (listing fee of 2s). Sometimes you recieve crafting materials too, like silk cloth, or orichalcum ore, along with exotic mats that sell for 17s. There is a chance to salvage up to 3 of these everytime you salvage an exotic item. These premiums boost your profit a lot, though it is a gamble. 

Basically, you need to scout the auction house for deals like these, as they can provide juicy profits. 

Earlier in the guide, I mentioned that there is a small window of oppurtunity. As the market trends begin to properly establish itself, everybody in the game will get a better idea of the price cost for each commodity, subsequently, these deals will no longer be in abundance. As of right now, since the trading post is starting to become more steady, there is no real established trend, so take advantage of this while you can.

----------


## epuhs

+repd

I like this, didn't think of it I will try it tonight and report.

----------


## FrankTheSkank

i will also test this out. thanks a bunch +rep

----------


## lordz23

concept is there and could work, just none of the runes on my server cost less than the armor/weapon pieces  :Frown:

----------


## 13eefcake

So, I've done a bit of number crunching, and it turns out that MF does affect the outcome of salvaged exotics, meaning the higher you mf, the more constant your chances become of recieve the exotic crafting materials, which i mentioned in my previous post, goes for around 17s.
Just thought it would be interesting to let you folks know that the mf would eliminate the gamble of salvaging for premium.

----------


## crysis93

Well it seems like I get tons of ecto but no one likes to purchase my runes :c

----------


## maagokeep

D3 Prices if i wna sell (EU)

----------


## avolution2012

like this.. will try soon..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Reiu

Two things: Like most people, you are forgetting the 10% sales tax and second, aren't salvage kits only 80% effective on salvaging upgrade components? (thus runes/sigils)

----------


## s3nse

Yes the highest salvage kit has just 80% effectivity except the ones you can get in the BLTM for which you need gems (an to get these gems you need gold... so buying these would destroy the profit i think)

----------


## spawnfestis

> Yes the highest salvage kit has just 80% effectivity except the ones you can get in the BLTM for which you need gems (an to get these gems you need gold... so buying these would destroy the profit i think)


Open black lion chests, and hope for the better.
I got a salvage 100% kit from that, and you have like 30-50% to get a new key in each of the lion chests, so you can chain open a lot of chests!

You also get other good shit, like I got a 50% crafting xp badge, which you probably understand can be exploited pretty heavily... :3

----------


## Navtec

Do not try this.. Unless you see an item listed for a stupidly low price (unlikely) i just tried with about 10gold on multiple different runes, after all is said and done I came out 70 silver worse off.

I was using Black Lion Kits, Omnomberry bars, and buying out the best deals available at the time. 

Also; 


> "Afflicted runes on my server cost 70s each, and provide a nice 6 set bonus which increases condition damage by up to 100+ depending on how many of the same runes you have. 
> I see light armor pants that are selling for 58s.
> So I buy it out, salvage it, and profit approximately 10s, (listing fee of 2s). "


Is wrong. 

Rune = 70s, Pants = 58s. Difference =12s

So you buy out and salvage the rune (assuming you're using the Black Lion Kits and place no value on their usage) 

Listing fee: 3.5Silver
Selling Fee: 10% of Listed price = 7 Silver

Difference - Total seller costs = 1.5 Silver profit.

You can of course get Ectoplasms. Seriously though, if any of you manage to find an item with this kind of price difference then you're luckier than rudolph. The price difference is normally around 2 silver.

Also the other unmentioned and all to frequent problem is being undercut. A lot of the more expensive runes, eagle, bloodlust etc. Don't sell out instantly. You can get undercut and may end up being forced to re-list or meet highest buyer.

----------


## SapereAude

Not worth the time. You'll not only have to get lucky with your salvage but get lucky finding the armor to break down. I can make more gold/hr speed-running instances. Good idea, though.

----------

